# Biggest Disappointments in Film



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

What movies were you anticipating or heard were great, but upon viewing you were left feeling jipped?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

most French New Wave films not named Pierrot le Fou


----------



## James Bond (Dec 24, 2012)

Total Recall


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 24, 2012)

Prometheus


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2012)

I am Legend broke my heart


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 24, 2012)

Inception and Drive.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

Going off of this year alone: Brave, Prometheus, The Dark Knight Rises, and The Amazing Spider-Man.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Star Wars ... seriously everything else I had heard good things about...lived up to its hype... but with star wars.. I expected some epic space story and it ended up being worse than bleach.


----------



## Vice (Dec 24, 2012)

Most recently? Definitely Prometheus.


----------



## Z (Dec 24, 2012)

The Life of Oharu is the most recent one for me.


----------



## Batman4Life (Dec 24, 2012)

Pirates of the Carribean 4


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2012)

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_EQBTnsplw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

MartialHorror doesn't always troll, but when he does...


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I am Legend broke my heart



i dunno if u're trollin' or not (i didn't know if u could expect anything out of that shiftiest)

fullmetal Jacket

tangled

The Princess and The Frog

Seven Samurai

Yojimbo

Ran

Public Enemy


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2012)

> i dunno if u're trollin' or not (i didn't know if u could expect anything out of that shiftiest)



I'm a huge fan of the book, the trailer and production info looked very promising. Even if Francis Lawrence wasn't my choice I expected him to atleast do the book justice and I did really like Constantine. However after 40 minutes it devolved in to a joke, just so awful I left the cinema wanting to cut someone.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 24, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises. And also The Amazing Spider-Man, it was very so-so. I didn't feel any "amazing-ness" coming from it.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 24, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *The Dark Knight Rises*. And also The Amazing Spider-Man, it was very so-so. I didn't feel any "amazing-ness" coming from it.



Prepare to be attacked by Ennoea.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2012)

Clearly he should stick to watching Transformers.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

you tell them Eno


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

Kill     Bill


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 25, 2012)

Surprised to see the Amazing Spiderman being mentioned considering all the negativity surrounding it on the forum before its release.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 25, 2012)

I am Legend.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 25, 2012)

The Matrix Revolutions and X-men 3.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2012)

Xmen 3 was to be expected, Ratner is a shit faced ass.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2012)

Citizen Kane


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> MartialHorror doesn't always troll, but when he does...



I'm not trolling. While I respect it for its ambitious storytelling and technical achievements- as well as acknowledging the impact it has on its fans- the movie did absolutely nothing for me.

I liked a lot of its ideas, but found it to be rather boring.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 25, 2012)

I tend to know what I like within a very small margin so I rarely am dissapointed by anything by the time I see it.

I guess the only thing that qualifies this year would be Skyfall.


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2012)

Star Wars.

Six episodes of Star Wars.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 25, 2012)

The Campaign and Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2012)

Star Wars Episode 1.  I expected something truly remarkable but I ended up experiencing something bland. 

I would like to say Superman Returns but I had no expectations for that in the first place.


----------



## HK-47 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Citizen Kane



Oh my GOD this.

Praised by everyone and their grandmothers, but this movie is the dullest, most pretentious pile of tripe I've ever seen in my life. Two and a half hours of my life I'll never get back.

Seriously, fuck this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Star Wars.
> 
> Six episodes of Star Wars.


Krush doesn't always troll, but when he does...


HK-47 said:


> Oh my GOD this.
> 
> Praised by everyone and their grandmothers, but this movie is the dullest, most pretentious pile of tripe I've ever seen in my life. Two and a half hours of my life I'll never get back.
> 
> Seriously, fuck this movie.


You're wrong

but that's okay


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2012)

people need to learn what pretentious means

or more words

either one works.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 26, 2012)

avengers and tdkr

not trolling


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 26, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Oh my GOD this.
> 
> Praised by everyone and their grandmothers, but this movie is the dullest, most pretentious pile of tripe I've ever seen in my life. Two and a half hours of my life I'll never get back.
> 
> Seriously, fuck this movie.



This is what happens when people who only watch mainstream garbage are introduced to real cinema....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> people need to learn what pretentious means
> 
> or more words
> 
> either one works.



You pretentious hipsters and your _words_. Get that shit out of here.

But yeah, Dark Knight Rises, Prometheus, and Skyfall were quite disappointing.

Especially Skyfall, but that's mainly because the opening night crowd were jizzing all over the place for it.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 26, 2012)

This year Dark Knight Rises, Skyfall and Prometheus.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm curious as to what people expected from _Skyfall_ that resulted in them being disappointed.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Hobbit.

Though I guess all signs were there, I just refused to face the truth.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 26, 2012)

Prometheus and The Lord of the Rings


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 26, 2012)

Terminator Salvation - nevermind the franchise name, the trailer got me pumped so fricken bad. _It's the main reason I try not to watch trailers when I don't have to anymore. _

which leads me to . . . 
*
The Last Airbender* - When my mind was younger and far more naive, it thought that this had it all going for it - a rich fantasy world, a compelling story, great characters, and M Night, someone I always believed was more than just the What A Twist guy. Here was his big chance to finally redeem himself and regain his honor. Here was the perfect franchise for him to summon all that talent within him and focus on bringing that world, that story and those characters gloriously to the big screen. 

I went into that movie with those raw emotions and expectations - thanks to my lesson from Terminator Salvation, my eyes remained ignorant of the trailers and pretty much everything about its production. _Big mistake._ 

And thusly the movie and all its shittyness ripped open my skull and nibbled on my brain with its diseased rat teeth and twisted purple snotted nose. It left me in a vegetable state for 2 hours - 2 hours where I felt nothing, unable to laugh (there was a lot to laugh about), unable to cry (there was a lot to cry about), unable to say what the fuck were they thinking? (there was _a lot_ of that). That movie left me as empty as a pessimist's favorite half of a glass.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm curious as to what people expected from _Skyfall_ that resulted in them being disappointed.


A movie that wasn't shit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm curious as to what people expected from _Skyfall_ that resulted in them being disappointed.



Considering it's running time and the franchise that it's part of? A bit more action would have been nice. 

And a few scenes were a  bit too heavily influenced by TDK for my taste.

It's a good movie, but it was hyped up too much by my friends who saw it opening night. I went in expecting something on par with or better than casino royale.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 26, 2012)

Avatar, was a flat-out bad movie yet could have been so much more.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm surprised about the Skyfall being a disappointment considering that honestly the James Bond franchise isn't very good outside a handful of classic films.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2012)

Looper
Prometheus 
Clous Atlas 
TDKR 
ASM
Bourne Legacy 

This year at least

But then there was Dredd and Raid Redemption  Both films were amazing.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2012)

Bad Taste Vault strikes again


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2012)

Because of Looper?  I already told you why i thought the film was meh.

Or it could be because of Spidey  Beta Bad Taste Para


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2012)

I have superior taste Vault


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2012)

I used to think that about you Para 

Not any more after this


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2012)

same here Vault, same here


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm surprised about the Skyfall being a disappointment considering that honestly the James Bond franchise isn't very good outside a handful of classic films.



It was only a disappointment for me due to my inflated expectations. Aside from that, I think my issues with Skyfall are similar to my feelings for Nolan's Batman.

I loved seeing a good, down to earth take on the character (Begins / Casino Royale), but after a while (TDKR / Skyfall) I really start to miss some of the more outrageous aspects of the character that were jettisoned for that take, and as a result I'm not as receptive to that particular vision of the character.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2012)

Para trolling  Thats not you man. Just be beta in a corner somewhere


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 26, 2012)

Delta Shell said:


> A movie that wasn't shit.



What movies do you watch and enjoy exactly?


----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2012)

ane said:


> Prometheus



Ugh, forgot about Prometheus.  I really had some high hopes for that movie but it let me down too much. ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2012)

> Praised by everyone and their grandmothers, but this movie is the dullest, most pretentious pile of tripe I've ever seen in my life. Two and a half hours of my life I'll never get back.



Okay I can accept people thinking it's dull but it's not the least bit pretentious in any way.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2012)

Casablanca

A very good film with good performances that people will try to tell you is a masterpiece.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 26, 2012)

Avengers
Prometheus

Hard to be disappointed in TDKR when I had no expectations in the first place.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2012)

how is this any different from the overrated and underrated thread?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> how is this any different from the overrated and underrated thread?


This one will have even more facepalms.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 26, 2012)

TDKR
Skyfall

both were mediocre


----------



## Z (Dec 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Casablanca
> 
> A very good film with good performances that people will try to tell you is a masterpiece.



I see no reason why it isn't. It did everything right and I can't find a single flaw or misstep.


----------



## Z (Dec 26, 2012)

Also The Dark Knight Rises is something you can really appreciate when you have seen a lot of other Batman material like the comics because it takes things from a whole variety of Batman sources and mixes them up to create something entirely its own, and gives the more informed Batman fan fulfilling winks and nods. It's good because the film's heart is in the right place despite some weak execution.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2012)

it doesn't really excel at anything though, it's well made with good acting good pacing.  It's good and there aren't any gaping flaws but nothing stands out either or makes me go wow this is a special film.


----------



## Z (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay that's your opinion and I will respect it. 

Personally I think it excels because I enjoyed the hell out of it. Definitely in my top 10.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2012)

I was really disappointed by Deathly Hallows.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2012)

Batman wows Para, you just didn't get it because you're not used to intelligent film making.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> how is this any different from the overrated and underrated thread?


This seems a bit self-explanatory tbh.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2012)

Z said:


> Also The Dark Knight Rises is something you can really appreciate when you have seen a lot of other Batman material like the comics because it takes things from a whole variety of Batman sources and mixes them up to create something entirely its own, and gives the more informed Batman fan fulfilling winks and nods. It's good because the film's heart is in the right place despite some weak execution.



Quite the opposite for the comic book readers.

Para at no gaping flaws


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm talking about Casablanca you rubes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2012)

That feeling when you realize Black Widow didnt have a shower scene and she was considered a part of the Avengers.


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2012)

The Golden Compass movie

I know I've talked about it before but you don't understand I was so happy it was my favorite book and then it was a complete shitfest I will never get over it arghag


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2012)

Disney's Princess and the Frog.

It was supposed to be classic Disney coming back for one more revolutionary masterpiece, but it was fucking garbage. The music was horrible, the story was horrible and the villain was horrible, which was especially disappointing because I love good villains in movies. Fuck, the worst thing he did was kill a retarded bug.

Stick with Pixar, Disney.


----------



## Ari (Dec 27, 2012)

looper      .


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2012)

Secret of NIMH.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Star Wars Episode 1 was actually fairly disappointing.  I was going to college at the University of Wyoming when it came out.  (Odd choice I know.  Especially since I was living in California at the time.)  Laramie, Wyoming only had one movie theater.  And I spent almost 12 hours in line outside to see that shit.  And it gets fucking windy in Wyoming!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

You can throw in Les Mis with this year's lot.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2012)

Detective said:


> Secret of NIMH.



Alpha and Mystic as fuck


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2012)

Avatar got hyped as the best movie of all time

wasnt even best of that year


----------



## StanislavZ (Dec 31, 2012)

Harry Potter 6 and 7 - the wrost Harry Potter movies ever


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 1, 2013)

Hangover is the only movie that comes to mind right now. Based on the things I had heard about it, I was expecting to see something really funny but besides a few scenes, the movie was really meh. Still haven't seen the second one. And doubt I will. Maybe I would have enjoyed it more if I had seen it sooner since I wouldn't had been exposed to all that hype but something tells me that this wouldn't be the case.
I suppose I could say Superman Returns as well. While I do think that the movie had several flaws, still don't think that it was really as bad as a lot of people are saying it was. And this is coming from a huge Superman fan.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2013)

The Amazing Spider-Man. I was expecting to like it more than the Toby McGuire movies. Not even close.

And Skyfall, Daniel Craig bores me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 1, 2013)

Probably been said before but Green Lantern killed me a little inside.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 1, 2013)

Twilight                            .


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 1, 2013)

TDKR: Was utter shit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 1, 2013)

When I was a kid I was super excited about Jurassic Park 3. I even went to the premiere, when I went out of the movie I was extremely disappointed and felt completely betrayed. It's like the director of the movie said, FUCK YOU, I am going to stomp the past stuff so my stuff is better and that's it.

I even went to see it again in order to convince myself, I lived in denial for a bit until I came to the realization that it was just an awful movie.


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Avatar got hyped as the best movie of all time
> 
> wasnt even best of that year



While Avatar didn't live up to its hype I didn't see it as a massive disappointment since I never expected it to be the best movie of all time or even of the decade.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 2, 2013)

As of recently? A good freakin' amount.

*Brave*
      - decent main character
      - surprisingly grounded (for Pixar) premise
      - never really took off as the sort of fairytale epic I expected it to be
      - good humor, but that's pretty much all it stuck to

Overall, wouldn't place this anywhere near Top Five for Pixar.

*Amazing Spider-Man*
      - great casting
      - mediocre script
      - they underutilized the Lizard to an extreme degree. 
      - couldn't even remember whatever the hell his goal was
      - nonsensical ending that portrayed Peter as a bit of a dick

Overall, a by-the-books Spider-Man movie with zero heart. Best word I      would describe this film with is forgettable.

*The Dark Knight Rises*
      - good acting
      - Bane was surprisingly intimidating and eerie with his facial expressions
      - excellent cinematography, especially in the sewer fight
      - lacked any sort of punch in its major plot points
      - execution felt weak. Very weak.
      - ^ Batman's 'sacrifice' being one of the examples
      - uneventful, tedious fights as per Nolan
      - Talia and everything about her

I've watched it twice and damn, did this not live up to the standard held, ala Dark Knight, by a country mile. It's above-average at best, really.



MCTDread said:


> The Campaign



I don't know what to tell you if you walked into the theater with any expectations at all. And it wasn't a bad time, either.



> and Rise of the Planet of the Apes



NO!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 2, 2013)

I couldn't list Amazing Spider-Man my self as i knew it would suck


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 2, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> - uneventful, tedious fights as per Nolan
> - Talia and everything about her[/COLOR]


Have to agree with those two. Batman was supposed to be a very good martial artist but all of his battle scenes seemed very meh. He failed to impress me really. 
As for Talia, she could be gone from the movie and nothing would be really that different imo. We didn't get to see much from the character before the "big reveal", so even when she died, I didn't really care much about it. Not to mention that the death scene was bad imo. She just needed to be featured more into the movie so that we could at least care a bit more about her.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 2, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *The Dark Knight Rises*
> - good acting
> - *Bane was surprisingly intimidating and eerie with his facial expressions*


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, like Batman had that much greater emotional range


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2013)

Dear Lord that fucking Anna Karenina movie
I don't know who the holy fuck thought it was a good idea to expose to Kiera Knightley being a raging dumb bitch for two and half hours but jeeeezus christ do I want him on a dark room


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> Yeah, like Batman had that much greater emotional range



He had a angry face and a horny face .


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 3, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> He had a angry face and *a horny face *.


Ok, now that I want to see lol


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dredd 3D. I went in expecting something badass, what i got was a The Raid: Redemption ripoff. Also the TDKR was complete garbage, gayest movie of all time imo.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 4, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> Ok, now that I want to see lol


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides was disappointing.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 5, 2013)

I actually enjoyed Pirates of the Carribean: On Stranger Tides. While by no means it was the best movie or anything, it was still better than the second and the third movies of the series, who were just a mess and especially the third one. And I liked Penelope Cruiz more than Keira Knightley as the lead female character. She had better chemistry with Depp.

_Is clearly shocked since he never expected to see that_


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 5, 2013)

Dolohov27 said:


> Dredd 3D. I went in expecting something badass, what i got was a The Raid: Redemption ripoff. Also the TDKR was complete garbage, gayest movie of all time imo.



Pretty sure Dredd started filming before The Raid.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 5, 2013)

Dolohov27 said:


> Dredd 3D. I went in expecting something badass, what i got was a The Raid: Redemption ripoff. Also the TDKR was complete garbage, gayest movie of all time imo.



The Raid ripped off The Horde if you wanna be like that


----------



## Z (Jan 5, 2013)

Some of you really need to understand what "of all time" means.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 5, 2013)

And since I was talking about the Pirates of the Caribbean earlier, the third one was a major disappointment. Sure I wasn't that big of a fan of the previous either (the first one was ok and the second was meh), the third one was just a mess. Too long, had too many things going and most of them could be gone imo, it just lacked cohesion.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 6, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> Have to agree with those two. Batman was supposed to be a very good martial artist but all of his battle scenes seemed very meh. He failed to impress me really.
> As for Talia, she could be gone from the movie and nothing would be really that different imo. We didn't get to see much from the character before the "big reveal", so even when she died, I didn't really care much about it. Not to mention that the death scene was bad imo. She just needed to be featured more into the movie so that we could at least care a bit more about her.



I could not agree more. The action sequences were horrible. They were completely uneventful, boring, tedious and recycled from the rest. 

But hey, maybe we didn't understand since according to Enneoa; the Bane vs Batman action setpiece > the battle of Helms Deep and the Battle of Minas Tirith in LOTR


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2013)

In terms of hype, The Dark Knight Rises was probably the biggest disappointment in recent memory. It was s'posed to be the epic conclusion to a trilogy that started off okay and then became amazing but, in the end, we got a film where Bruce Wayne spends far too much time sulking and recuperating from injuries while Batman spends far too little time kicking arse and taking names.

I don't even mind so much about the flaws of the film. Every film has things that don't make sense, after all. I just dislike how Batman went from the guy that deserved to be standing opposite a villain as awesome as the Joker to the hero that gets barely half an hour in his own movie and spends all that time getting overshadowed by Catwoman and Bane.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2013)

Apocalypse Now

Pretentious.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2013)

Z said:


> Some of you really need to understand what "of all time" means.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 7, 2013)

The Total Recall remake.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2013)

Zezima said:


> The Total Recall remake.



I actually kinda liked it. It had next to nothing to do with the original, so to me it's as much of a remake as Django Unchained is a remake of the original Django, but it had plenty of action and kept the spirit of the original film with that rather awesome ending.


----------

